# B5 S4 Front Rotor Removal. . .



## Jon_Rhea (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm in the process of changing my front rotors and pads. . . I've searched here and AW for a thread explaining how to remove the front rotors but have not found one. I found one but the pictures were not working so I'm not sure which bolts he was talking about. Just changed the pads and rotors on a buddies MK 4 Jetta TDI, but from what I have gathered it different on S4. Any help would be appreciated. Sorry in advance if this has been covered. I tried searing for S4 rotor removal in the S4 section as well as the brakes section, however, the "S4" was omitted because it was too short. . . 
THANKS!


----------



## Jon_Rhea (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: B5 S4 Front Rotor Removal. . . (Jon_Rhea)*

Found this write up over at Audipages. Looks like it'll work good. The hardest part is breaking the carrier bolts loose!
http://www.audipages.com/Tech_....html


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: B5 S4 Front Rotor Removal. . . (Jon_Rhea)*

Yeah the carrier bolts are torqued to about 75-90 ft-lbs. Better have some quality tools.


----------



## Jon_Rhea (Sep 17, 2004)

*Re: B5 S4 Front Rotor Removal. . . (phatvw)*

And they are in kind of hard to get to places. . . there are hard brake lines real close to both bolts and there isn't a whole lot of room in the wheel well to get a large wrench or breaker bar. It helps to turn the wheel all the way to the right or left, depending on which bolt you are working on.


----------

